# SOLD - Pair of 10.5' Sawyer SquareTop DyneLite Oars plus Carlisle spare oar - Denver



## TroutDork (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello MB, I have 2 x 10.5' Sawyer SquareTop DyneLite Oars plus a Carlisle spare oar.
These are the Wide (standard) blades: 7" W x 30" L
These are single piece oars (except for the spare).
Brand new they are $502 per oar plus $165-175 for the spare = $1,169 plus taxes...
I'm looking for $800 for the trio.

Some scratches, but these oars are TOUGH! I bought them used and have only used them 3 times. The guy I bought them from had less than 20 days on them.
They were just too dang long for my 6'3" wide raft, so I swapped them out for 9' ST oars. LOVE the feel and balance of the ST.

Thanks,
Bill


----------

